# How to acess NTFS parttitions in Damn Small Linux...



## medigit (Apr 7, 2006)

How to acess NTFS parttitions in Damn Small Linux.... I booted from the DIGIT CD. i want  to acess the files and folders of my HDD( i have Win Xp sp2) and write some file on to a cd...How to do that..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2006)

```
mkdir /mnt/windows
    mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r
```
 Just replace HDA1 with the one you want, Hda1 is first partition and so on...

To write a cd, use K3B


----------

